# Can't get an IPv6 address

## alex6

Hi, when I try to get an IPv6 address, here is what I get :

```
eth0: soliciting an IPv6 router

eth0: Router Advertisement from fe80::20d:29ff:fe75:43c9

eth0: ignoring RA from fe80::20d:29ff:fe75:43c9 (no public prefix, no managed address)

eth0: soliciting a DHCPv6 lease

...

```

And I only get a local address (fe80)...

I can ping this router but not get an IPv6 adress.

Any idea of options to accept this RA, or specific configuration ?

I tried adding this options to /etc/sysctl.conf but it doesn't help :

```

net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_ra = 1

net.ipv6.conf.default.accept_ra = 1
```

On my network at home, I don't have this problem, I can have an IPv6 address without doing anything...

----------

## UberLord

Add ipv6ra_accept_nopublic to /etc/dhcpcd.conf

This flag has been removed in newer versions.

----------

## alex6

Thank you, now I don't have these messages anymore, but still no IPv6 address...

Any idea how to find out exactly what's happening ?

----------

## UberLord

Use tcpdump to see if the IPv6 router is actually offering any IPv6 addresses.

But if dhccpd thinks there are none, then there probably are none.

----------

